# Help Please!!



## mamma_ro (May 18, 2012)

We are due to move to Sardegna in August from London UK, unfortunately we are finding it hard to find a removal company that will take our stuff across, many go go mainland Italy but not to Sardegna. Does anyone know of any removal companies or have had dealings with good international companies that might move to Sardegna from London??
Thanks for the Help!!!
Rowena


----------



## pgrbff (Jun 27, 2012)

mamma_ro said:


> We are due to move to Sardegna in August from London UK, unfortunately we are finding it hard to find a removal company that will take our stuff across, many go go mainland Italy but not to Sardegna. Does anyone know of any removal companies or have had dealings with good international companies that might move to Sardegna from London??
> Thanks for the Help!!!
> Rowena


Try Abel's moving services in Suffolk. Sounds expensive but I'm sure they would quote. They moved us from Ireland to Venice two weeks ago and were far more economical than any Irish company.


----------



## mamma_ro (May 18, 2012)

Hi, thanks very much for the contact... luckily i stumbled across someone yesterday that has quoted me a more than acceptable price!! where in venice are you living?? i lived there for two and a half years. hope you have settled in ok.


----------

